

Show HN: http://passboxapp.com/ - waldemarb
http://passboxapp.com/

======
ch0wn
This looks very cool, but you should really get a TLS certificate right now
and enable HSTS.

~~~
waldemarb
There is no need for one since all the valuable data to/from the server is
already encrypted.

~~~
ch0wn
This doesn't prevent anyone from tampering with the code while being
transmitted.

